# Whip oder Bolo....



## Fr33 (20. Februar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

 auch wenn ich seit rund 2-3 Jahren einfach aus Zeitgründen immer mehr mit der Spinnrute unterwegs bin, so reizt mich immernoch die Friedfischangellei. 

 Mit der Feeder oder der Match bin ich ja gut vertraut. Nun interessiere ich mich schon ewig für ne Bolo oder sogar für ne Whip.

 Um zu testen ob mir ne Bolo liegt schreckt mich der Preis doch etwas ab. Denn billig wollt ich auch nicht kaufen....

 Ne Whip reizt mich sogar etwas mehr. Nun kommen wir aber zum Knackpunkt - Angeln ohne Rolle |kopfkrat

 In meinem Vereinstümpel sind Rotaugen, Brassen, Güstern, Karauschen und vereinzelt auch Schleien zu finden. Leider aber auch Karpfen bis zur 12-15KG. Und da das nicht reicht, kam einer auf die Idee paar Störe um die 80-110cm einzusetzen....

 Bei den langen Stangen weiss ich, dass da mit Gummizug usw. gearbeitet wird. Ist aber nicht meins und zu komplex. 

 Würdet ihr bei solchen Bedingungen sagen, dass ne Whip ungeeignet ist? Kann man Pauschal sagen, für was ne Whip gerade noch ausreicht? 

 Hätte auch vor mit der Whip mal am Main auf Rotaugen/Brassen zu fischen. 

 Wie gesagt mir macht es etwas Sorge, dass da keine Rolle als Schnurreserve dabei ist.... beisst was dickes, machts halt Peng! Und das möchte ich eig vermeiden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Ich habe zu DDR Zeiten mit 6m lang lang Stippe angefangen gezielt Karauschen und Schleien zu stippen.
Weißfische bissen natürlich auch.

Schleien bis 4 Pfund waren machbar und Karpfen bis etwa zur selben Größe.
Darüber gabs regelmäßig Schnur-/Hakenbruch oder ausgeschlitzte Haken wenn das Setup mal hielt.
25er Hauptschnur und 20er Vorfach waren Standard.

Als nach der Wende Bolos verfügbar waren bin ich umgestiegen und bei freiem Wasser ist alles machbar.#6

Ohen Rolle würde ich nicht mehr gezielt auf Schleien und/oder Karpfen stippen.


----------



## bootszander (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Meine längste stippe hat 6m. Benötige ich im Binger - hafen, der ist halt sehr tief. Eine stippe länger als 6m müßte man eh verkürzt angeln. Und das überlasse ich mal lieber den wettfischern.


----------



## racoon (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Aus Hegefischer-Sicht würde ich Dir zu einer Stippe zum lang-lang raten, da sie an dem Vereinsgewässer durchaus Sinn macht, wenn Du die Rotaugen und auch die Brassen befischen möchtest. Die Länge bemisst sich nach der Angeltiefe und ein klein wenig nach der Entfernung zum Ufer. Im Fließgewässer bist Du mit längeren Ruten meist besser aufgestellt, so kannst Du den Auslauf der Futterstelle noch gut befischen. Lang-Lang ist noch immer die schnellste Methode, den Sack mit Fischen bis zur Kilo-Marke zu füllen.

Wenn es Dir allerdings weniger auf den Wettkampf-Gedanken ankommt, dann ist die Bolo natürlich wesentlich flexibler einsetzbar.


----------



## Bronni (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Ich fische seit 2 Jahren mit einer 7m Bolo, Schnurstärke 0,18mm und 4 g Pose und es macht richtig viel Spaß. Mein Hauptgewässer ist der Dortmund-Ems-Kanal mit einer  durchschnittlichen Tiefe von ca. 4 - 4,5 Meter. Mit einer festgestellten Pose, perfekt ausgebleit, bin ich in wenigen Minuten einsatzbereit und jeder, etwas größere Fisch ist anglerisch ein Genuß.


----------



## Fr33 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Danke schonmal für die Infos. Normalerweise fische ich ja gerne mit der Matchrute.

 Aber ich sags mal so, gerade bei Distanzen unter 10m finde ich die Matchrute irgendwie unpraktisch. Kann zwar den Futterplatz weit überwerfen und dann bis zu diesem einkurbeln. Aber so wirklich ist das nix....


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Auf kurze Entfernung hat man damit mehr Kontrolle über die Montage.#6
Siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4186621&postcount=20


----------



## ulli1958m (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*



Bronni schrieb:


> Ich fische seit 2 Jahren mit einer 7m Bolo, Schnurstärke 0,18mm und 4 g Pose und es macht richtig viel Spaß. Mein Hauptgewässer ist der Dortmund-Ems-Kanal mit einer  durchschnittlichen Tiefe von ca. 4 - 4,5 Meter. Mit einer festgestellten Pose, perfekt ausgebleit, bin ich in wenigen Minuten einsatzbereit und jeder, etwas größere Fisch ist anglerisch ein Genuß.


Sehe ich genauso #6

Preislich gibt es da schon einige teure Bolo-Ruten bis 500 Euro ist kein kein Problem ....muss aber nicht sein #d

Ich fische die BROWNING Champions Choice Bolo in 6m Wg 20gr Gewicht 250gr (wird _*leider*_ nicht mehr gebaut)
Die Brownings gab es in 6, 7 und 8m (hin und wieder gebraucht im Netz zu bekommen)

Ausserdem fische ich noch die _Shimano Super Ultegra TE 5-700 Wg ich meine 20gr und ein gesamtgewicht von 300gr hier ein Testbericht
_...wenn du Glück hast bekommst du die Rute für gut 200 Euro_

Die _Shimano Exage                                                      ist auch nicht schlecht, kommt an die Ultegra aber nicht dran

_ 
@Sascha....ich würde dir zu 100% zur Bolo raten #6

|wavey:

_


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Da schließe ich mich an Uli.
Die Browning CC Bolo ist ok(benutze ich auf dem Bild im Link oben auch).
Die Super Ultegra hab ich immer noch und finde sie noch etwas besser.#6
Die aktuelle Technium sollte kaum schlechter sein(und ist grad im Angebot):
http://www.angelsport.de/angelruten/bologneseruten/shimano-technium-fast-angelrute_0169261.html


----------



## Fr33 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Mal ne ganz andere Frage ... wie wirft man mit der Bolo aus? Überkopf? 

 Hab zumindest am Weiher das Problem, dass hinter mir recht schnell das Steilufer kommt bzw. der Zaun ;D

 Mit den langen Prügeln schlenzt man doch nur raus oder? (Sorry - bin Matchruten und Feederangler... meine Stipperfahrungen enden bereits nach dem Köfi Fang).


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Ich benutze die wie ne Stippe....Unterhandwurf.....selbst wenn es mal außerhalb der Stippreichweite ist werfe ich unterhand dann mal schnell die 20-25m.Weiter nicht. Ich benutze sie nur für den Nahbereich.

Man kann aber damit auch Überkopfwürfe machen. Aushalten tun sie das.


----------



## ulli1958m (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Hier noch eine preiswerte Bolo-Rute in 6m
Wurfgw. und Gesamtgewicht *gut* #6 ...aber die Verarbeitung ist leider nicht soooo dolle
Aber zum Testen ob einem die Boloangelei liegt vielleicht ok

|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Dann lieber den Nachfolger der AsterX(hatte ich früher mal drüber geschrieben, zu finden mit der Boardsuche). Die wurde zwar verändert, ist aber immer noch tauglich und kostet nur noch die Hälfte der Aster.:
https://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-team-professional-bolognese-600--20876.html


----------



## ulli1958m (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

wichtig ist noch mMn. das die Rute nicht zu schwer ist
6m bis max 280gr
7m bis max 330gr
...wenn sie schwerer werden, bekommt man schnell lange Arme 

Wg sollte um die 20gr liegen

Unterhandwurf ( 5-6gr ) bis 25m kein Problem :m


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Mal eine frage Ot
Eine bolorute ist identisch mit der langen beringten stipprute oder ist da was anderes dran?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Ja genau.
Es gibt sogar identische Ruten mal mit und mal ohne Ringe:
http://www.angelsport.de/angelruten/stippruten/yad-le-grande-stipprute_0173496.html

http://www.angelsport.de/angelruten/stippruten/yad-le-grande-beringte-stipprute-bolo_0173505.html

oder auch hier:

http://www.angelsport.de/angelruten/stippruten/shimano-catana-fx-te5-te5-gt-ruten_0165853.html


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Also auch wenig wurfgewicht, so um die 10 Gramm? Und 6_8 m?
Ok dann hab ich sowas sogar


----------



## Fr33 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Moin,

 hmmm inzwischen denke ich, bin ich mit ner Bolorute wohl doch besser drann. Ne Whip kann irgendwann mal kommen. 

 Hab gestern abend mal bischen im Netz nach Bolos gesucht - tjo kann man echt ein kl. Vermögen ausgeben. Ist ja fast so schlimm wie bei Poles 

 Das WG der meisten Ruten ist ähnlich wie bei ner Matchrute. 10-25Gr ..

 Nun kenn ich das ja so, dass gerne in leicht bis mäßig strömenden Gewässern gefischt wird und die Montage verzögert angeboten wird. Schafft die Rute dass mit sagen wir 10-20gr nachschleifenden Blei?


----------



## racoon (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Genau dafür gibt es die beringte Stipprute. Und genau da hat sie auch ihre einzige Stärke, man kann feststehend in tieferen Wassertiefen fischen und frei treibend fischen, da man aufgrund der Länge die Schnur aus dem Wasser halten kann.

Im Stillgewässer hat sie -meiner Meinung nach- keinerlei Vorteil gegenüber einer unberingten, für größere Fische und fürs punktgenaue gibts die Pole, fürs Zur-Hand-Fischen die unberingte und fürs Speedfischen die Whip. Solls auf Entfernung gehen, dann greift man zur Matchrute (oder eben Feeder). 
Die Bolo ist hier ein (schlechter) Kompromiss , der aber keine Fischerei ausreichend bedient.


----------



## Fr33 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Danke raccon,

 und genau da habe ich nun meine Probleme. Für meinen Vereinstümpel geht eig nur ne Laufpose, da ich mehr als 2m Wasser umittelbar vor den Füßen hab. Sind sogar teils im die 3m. 

 Versuche mit der 420er Matchrute und ner Feststellpose ist mehr als schlecht. Wenn ich mir jetzt aber vorstelle da mit ner 7m Bolo am See rum zu hantieren......hmmm...

 Aber gerade am Altarm vom Rhein, Ggf auch vom Verankerten Boot (Strömung komm dann meist auch quer) und natürlich am Main wäre ne Bolo gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Die Bolo ist aus meiner Sicht der beste Kompromiss aus allem.
Man kann schnell "zur Hand" angeln(wie Stippe/Whip).
Tief mit fester Pose angeln(mehr als mit ner Match).
Man braucht keinen Platz hinter sich (zum abstecken und ähnlichen Faxen).
Man kann Fische vernünftig über die Rolle drillen.

Ich selbts benutze der Handlichkeit wegen nur noch 6m Bolos.
Von 7m und mehr bin ich weg.
#6

@ Fr33

10-20gr. ist arg viel.
Wo braucht man denn solche Hechtposen zum Friedfischfang?
Ich brauche am Flüsschen maximal 5gr. Posen.


----------



## Fr33 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> @ Fr33
> 
> 10-20gr. ist arg viel.
> Wo braucht man denn solche Hechtposen zum Friedfischfang?
> Ich brauche am Flüsschen maximal 5gr. Posen.



Naja wenn ich vom Main spreche ... das ist ne Schifffahrtsstraße - zwar nicht ganz so viel Zug drauf wie im Rhein, aber nicht ohne. Auch in Altarmen sind gerne mal 20gr Blei nötig beim Feedern, sonst rollt der Korb ...


----------



## ulli1958m (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Wenn es regnet klebt die Schnur gerne mal an der Bolo, man muss dann die Tragkraft der Pose um 1-3gr steigern, da du sonst mit dem Unterhandwurf nicht weit genung raus kommst.

Posengewicht an der Bolo:
Ein Bekannter von mir fischt bis zu 25gr. Posen verzögert an der Bolo im Fließgewässer ( Ems & Ijssel )  
Er überspannt die Tiefe dabei um 50 bis 80cm und hat damit echt Erfolg |rolleyes

#h


----------



## Fr33 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Hab schon Videos gefunden, wo jmd mit ner Bolo unter der Rutenspitze auf Barben fischt.... sah nach viel spaß aus und die Barbe war dank der langen Rute schnell müde. 

 Das wäre auch mal sowas bzw. das Einsatzgebiet. Am Main mit überschwerer Montage auf Brassen, Aland und co "Sippen". Immer Körbchenwerfen ist auch nicht so Ohne.... 

 Ein Tag Feedern am Rhein und ich hab nxt Tag Muskelkater...


----------



## Fr33 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Nochmal ich 

 Ich lese mal immer was von mit der Bolo gut auswerfen usw. Wirft man da wirklich wie mit ner Match oder schlenzt man da einfach nur raus. 

 Nun noch was anderes. Bolo im Kanal usw. hab ich schon gelesen und auch gesehen. Das ist keine passive Angellei, sondern man wirft ?! aus und beackert wohl eine Futterspur mit verzögerter Drift oder eben einer schleifender Montage... richtig? 

 Man kann aber auch ne Art Tunken machen (kenne ich vom Rhein) - dann spielt sich aber alles unter der Rutenspitze ab.... richtig?


----------



## Bronni (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Da ich überwiegend an der Spundwand am Kanal angel, brauche ich nicht zu werfen und fische unter der Spitze. Ich kann punktgenau anfüttern, besser geht es nicht.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich lese mal immer was von mit der Bolo gut auswerfen usw. Wirft man da wirklich wie mit ner Match oder schlenzt man da einfach nur raus.



Du kannst gefühlvoll (!!!) mit einem Überkopf- oder Seitenwurf werfen, um mehr als Schlenzweite zu erreichen.

Voll duchziehen solltest Du aber tunlichst unterlassen:
:mIch hab es zwar nicht ausprobiert, würde aber erwarten, daß da die Trägheit der Masse über das Material triumphieren würde und man hinter sich ein sehr hässliches Knacken hören würde...




> Man kann aber auch ne Art Tunken machen (kenne ich vom Rhein) - dann spielt sich aber alles unter der Rutenspitze ab.... richtig?


Klar warum nicht?

Ich hab die Bolo mit Begeisterung am Stilwasser zum Schleienangeln eingesetzt.
Dabei hab ich mit einem 1g Schwimmer direkt unter der Spitze gefischt, die Rute war, wie mit der Stellfisch, parallel zur Wasseroberfläche abgelegt.

Exakter kann man (mit Rolle) nicht direkt an den Seerosen angeln.


----------



## ulli1958m (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Voll duchziehen solltest Du aber tunlichst unterlassen:
> :mIch hab es zwar nicht ausprobiert, würde aber erwarten, daß da die Trägheit der Masse über das Material triumphieren würde und man hinter sich ein sehr hässliches Knacken hören würde...


Kommt auf die Rute an.....ich glaub mit der Rute kannste aber auch voll durchziehen :m
 ....man man...diese Tragkraft hätte ich keiner Bolorute zugetraut #d


----------



## DUSpinner (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Ich habe eine ältere Triana Twister Bolo in 8 m, mit der ich mit Posengewichten ab 10 gr. voll durchziehen kann und so durchaus Wurfweiten von 25 Meter erreiche. Bei flachen Stellen bis zu 2m wie am Rhein zwischen den Buhnen kommt man mit bei trockenem Wetter und Rücken- oder Seitenwind auch bis 35 Meter.


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Man kann aber auch ne Art Tunken machen (kenne ich vom Rhein) - dann spielt sich aber alles unter der Rutenspitze ab.... richtig?



Tunken funzt,anstatt Bleigewicht geht auch ein Futterkorb.:q
Was das Werfen angeht so mach ich das mit meiner 8m nicht anders als mit einer Matchrute,nur halt gefühlvoll.


----------



## Fr33 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Ich hatte da als Einsatzgebiet unter anderem auch an sowas gedacht: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHUbhNiq4ZY

Wobei dann eine 7m Bolo wieder besser wäre....


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

7m ist doch ne gänige Länge.
Ich hab hier nur den Rhein als Barbengewässer und das traue ich meiner Bolo einfach nicht zu .|kopfkrat


----------



## Fr33 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Mit der Bolo haste doch freie Bahn am Rhein.... und durch die weiche Rute bekommste die doch schnell müde. Im Vergleich zu ner 180Gr Feeder ....


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Freie Bahn bedingt.
Sicher hat die Bolo nen sehr langen Federweg im Vergleich zu ne Feederute.
Die Barben sind hier mit Abstand das brutalste was die Friedfischangelei zu bieten hat.#6
Jedoch fischt keiner ernsthaft auf Barben unter nem 25 er Vorfach.
Vielleicht sollte ich mutiger werden.? |supergri
Ich höre es schon knacken und sehe die ersten 2 Drittel meiner Bolo Stromab schwimmen,wie ich das schon des öfteren bei den Tunkkollegen ( Kopfrute ohne Gummizug)  gesehen hab.


----------



## DUSpinner (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Mit meiner 8 m Bolorute habe ich im Rheinstrom mit fein eingestellter Bremse und 16er Vorfach schon 5 Pfünder Barben nach 5 Min. gefühlvollen Drill zum Landgang überreden können. Einfach mal dem Tackle vertrauen.


----------



## Fr33 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

@ DUSpinner

hast du komplett blockiert gefischt oder mit "treibender" Pose.... Bei Duisburg habt ihr auch nicht weniger Strömung wie wir rund um Mainz ^^


----------



## Fr33 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Hab mal bischen gegoogelt....

sowas hier würde wohl in meine Richtung gehen: http://www.angelhuette.de/shop/product_info.php/info/p2951_Mivardi-Spherea-Bolo.html

Kenne Mivardi und die sind für den Preis echt gut. Bei 7m mit 420gr kein Leichtgewicht... aber der Kram muss bezahlbar bleiben.


----------



## racoon (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Nochmal ich
> 
> Ich lese mal immer was von mit der Bolo gut auswerfen usw. Wirft man da wirklich wie mit ner Match oder schlenzt man da einfach nur raus.
> 
> ...



Sehr gut lassen sich robuste Bolos übrigens mit ner Freilaufrolle kombinieren, um im Sommer die Steinpackung des Rheins mit Köderfischen abzuklappern. Top für Glasaugen #6


----------



## DUSpinner (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ DUSpinner
> 
> hast du komplett blockiert gefischt oder mit "treibender" Pose.... Bei Duisburg habt ihr auch nicht weniger Strömung wie wir rund um Mainz ^^



Sowohl als auch..  Beides funzt, kommt immer auf die Tiefe, Strömung und Beschaffenheit des Grundes an.

Im der warmen Jahreszeit, wenn die Barben aktiver sind, ist oft ein wenig verzögertes Fischen mit einer Strompose erfolgreicher.

Klappt auch an der Weser


----------



## bootszander (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Whip oder Bolo....*

Es kommt halt immer auf die stelle an welche methode die bessere ist?


----------

